# Degreasing skulls



## benel3006

I've used a propane fired Tukey deep fryer in the past. Just make sure the wind is blowing away from your house or shop, preferably towards the neighbor you don't like. That metod is to actually boil a skull that may result in weakining and shrinkage. 
There was another post in a thread a while back were i think they used a hot water heater element and thermostat to keep water temp at 120.


----------



## kevinsulikowski

hot water heater element and a thermosat. or you can use an aquarium heater good one is a titanium heater goes up to 92 which will work but take longer to do some say if you leave the temp sensor out it will go to 120.


----------



## codykrr

I am doing a euro mount and am in the degreasing stage myself. I have a cheap wal mart aquarium heater and its working, just not as fast as I would like. I am thinking about putting an undertank heater under the tub without a thermostat.


----------



## demonjigger

Ok, the best way to degrease the skull after you have boiled it is to soak it in coleman white gas for a day or two depending on how greasy it is. Are you starting from a fresh kill to a european mount? if so I would do this in steps. I can tell you how to do it if you want, but I don't want to do all the typing unless you need me to


----------



## red x

I found a skull of a bear in the woods. missing few teeth but all good what i need to clean this?


----------



## red x

sorry to post this on here but







seem better then starting new one.

any idea what I need to do to clean this?


----------



## demonjigger

I would start by degreasing it in coleman fuel for a day or two. Then I would let it dry, soak it in water for a couple hours. 

To whiten the teeth and bone: Go onto Vandykes taxidermy supply and get some basic white and hydrogen peroxide. Follow their instruction to mix this and make a whitening solution. 

The final step is to seal the skull by mixing white glue and water and painting it on all parts of the skull. This will help to keep the teeth from cracking and it will help to keep from later staining the bone.


----------



## red x

thanks!


----------



## fingershooter23

use a 5gal bucket with a $15 walmart aquarium heater

For degreasing simple soak in dawn degreasing dish soap for a few weeks....bears may need longer. every few days pour off the top and refill with with more water. grease will float to the top. 

dont bother with vandykes...go to Sally beauty supply and buy some 30vol paroxide. itis used for bleaching hair but is real cheap and works great. I have done lots of skulls with this meathode and all come out great. 

also....boiling is not a good method to clean skulls, you should use maceration process. there are some good tutorials on taxidermy.net or pm me and ill help you out. 

Good luck!


----------

